# Tailbone Pain



## Meg888 (22 Feb 2016)

Hi I've just started cycling again on a new Liv Rove 2 hybrid - last summer I started cycling for the first time in 30 yrs, mainly to get fit but surprised myself how much i enjoyed it. I loaned a friend's mountain bike, which I could ride mostly with ease but it was a bit too big and after about 45 mins I'd start to feel pain, so I'd slow and wrap up. Last year the tailbone pain would ease after a few hours and wasn't so bad it would stop me getting back on the bike. This year I've treated myself to a brand new bike, spoke at length with bike shop guys about getting the right fit, and it's a lovely bike, but I'm finding tailbone pain is even worse - it comes on much sooner, and is way more intense, so much that I still have it over a week later, and I don't want to get back on the bike. I know this is to do with seat adjustment, which we've changed as much as we can but seems to be making little difference. I'm also experiencing pain across my shoulder blades, yet this bike is supposed to be a much better fit and my size (I'm a shorty at 5'1"), yet I'm in a lot more pain with it. Can anyone please advise? I'm a 45 year old female. Thanks


----------



## raleighnut (22 Feb 2016)

Sounds like the seat is too low to me causing you to 'sit' more heavily on the saddle.


----------



## Saluki (22 Feb 2016)

It does sound as if the bike isn't set up perfectly for you. Can you post a pic of you on it (you can blur your head out if you like)

When you sit on the saddle, is your leg quite straight when you put your heel on the pedal (I know you don't cycle using your heels but it's a good indication of getting to the correct seat height).
Do you wear padded shorts? They are very helpful. My husband made comments about not needing any more padding in the bum department, but soon wound his neck in when he had bum pain, and I didn't.


----------



## Globalti (22 Feb 2016)

Yes, we need a sideways-on photo. There are some experienced eyes on this forum. Give us one of the bike and one of you sitting on the bike, leaning against a wall in riding position.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Feb 2016)

Something wrong in the saddle department area


----------



## Globalti (22 Feb 2016)

OP, what saddle does the bike have? What is the angle of the saddle?


----------



## Meg888 (22 Feb 2016)

Thanks so much for the replies, I will get a pic taken and put on here. I wear lots of padding! Last time i was on the bike (which was the ride that caused the worst pain) I had normal pants, cycling pants, cycling shorts, leggings, and jeggings!! It was very cold that day! I was quite a nervous rider last year, convinced that the height of the bike caused me to be unsteady/unbalanced, it was also uncomfortable in other areas if you get my drift! It was quite a trauma to stop/restart - I don't have saddle soreness with new bike, just the tailbone & shoulder pain and I am a lot more balanced on this bike, I don't feel like I'm going to come flying off. Last year's bike was 17", this year's is 14". I'm still a bit nervous, can't look behind me or cycle, even for a couple of seconds with one hand!


----------



## Meg888 (22 Feb 2016)

Globalti, I will take pics and upload tomorrow - thanks all!


----------



## fossyant (22 Feb 2016)

Possibly too many layers. I think you might be too upright as your tail bone should come no-where near the saddle. Have you ever injured it ?


----------



## Meg888 (22 Feb 2016)

Hi Fossyant, no I've not injured it at all. Presently I still have it 9 days after last ride (1hr 40mins of cycling) mostly when I sit on/ get up from hard seat. I was thinking too upright as well......


----------



## ayceejay (22 Feb 2016)

It is possible that it is you or rather your anatomy that is the problem rather than the bike set up or saddle although you can get saddles with a coccyx cut out that may be worth a try.


----------



## Globalti (22 Feb 2016)

Is this the saddle?


----------



## Meg888 (22 Feb 2016)

Yes Globalti, looks very similar - I'm not at home at the mo, but I'm sure it looks the same.


----------



## ayceejay (22 Feb 2016)

This one may be more money than the OP wants to spend but this is the idea. Note that this is a common problem hence the specific design


----------



## Globalti (22 Feb 2016)

Well before you go spending money on saddles, let's check that you've got the bike set up correctly. A bike saddle can be adjusted in three ways so it may just be a question of fine-tuning your position so as to get the weight onto your sit bones correctly. Once you've set up the saddle you can start messing with the handlebars, which also has a bearing on seat comfort. 

We need those photos.


----------



## vickster (22 Feb 2016)

How's your posture and your core?

There are some existing threads. I had it myself not to long ago. I found Physio including acupuncture/dry needling useful

https://www.cyclechat.net/search/7145680/?q=Coccyx&o=relevance


----------



## Meg888 (22 Feb 2016)

It will be Wed I'm afraid for the pics, I don't have anyone to take them of me tonight - unless I use my dautghers selfie stick !

Thought my posture was ok, but it's obviously not if i'm experiencing such pain. My core probably not up to much since its so long since i've done regular exercise - i got really fit last summer/autumn, then Christmas came.....!


----------



## Meg888 (24 Feb 2016)

Hi Folks. I'm attaching 3 pics, one of me on the bike & 2 of the seat. On looking at the pic, I think the seat may be way too low - but i'll wait for your opinions - thanks all for your replies and advice!


----------



## raleighnut (24 Feb 2016)

Too low and too far back, your arms shouldn't be straight like that which is probably leading to the shoulder pain.


----------



## vickster (24 Feb 2016)

Definitely too low. Your knee should be almost straight when your heel is on the pedal


----------



## Meg888 (24 Feb 2016)

So i need to bring the seat forward and make it higher? The bike shop set it that low, as I went on and on about the big bike last year, and feeling 'too high' off the ground, I always felt a bit unbalanced - that said, I never fell off it - and I did this one, first time, but the weather wasn't good!


----------



## vickster (24 Feb 2016)

Meg888 said:


> So i need to bring the seat forward and make it higher? The bike shop set it that low, as I went on and on about the big bike last year, and feeling 'too high' off the ground, I always felt a bit unbalanced - that said, I never fell off it - and I did this one, first time, but the weather wasn't good!


You should barely be able to touch the floor when seated. Perhaps raise it little by little until you are used to it. It always feels like that as a newbie


----------



## kiriyama (24 Feb 2016)

Correct me if im wrong (people more knowledgeable on the subject) but would a longer stem help? A higher saddle and a longer stem should get her in a less upright position and raise the tailbone away from the saddle?

Although I can't see what sort of stem the bike has and if it's swapable?


----------



## ayceejay (24 Feb 2016)

Meg: compare your position with this one, maybe this is too sportive but your position is too upright and most likely the cause of your coccyx problem. The curve in your spine goes the opposite way to the one in the picture and you should try to emulate it. It is possible that your handlebars are too narrow also,


----------



## fossyant (24 Feb 2016)

You are sat too far back on the saddle by the looks of the photo. Raising the saddle should alter this.


----------



## Heisenberg71 (24 Feb 2016)

Yep, too low as Vickster points out and suggests improvements. Also sat too far back the saddle as others point out. When higher up and sat more 'over' the pedals you should find it easier to pedal.


----------



## Meg888 (24 Feb 2016)

Thanks all for replies. Here's a pic of the whole bike without me on it (so you can see stem size) these are really helpful replies so I'll get adjusting and keep you posted. Any idea on how long for the pain to cease? Still mildly got it 11 days later and no cycling in between, I'm worried that it will continue regardless of the bike adjs?


----------



## vickster (24 Feb 2016)

Is the bike too big? Even with a hybrid, I'd think the saddle and bars should be closer to level? Are you feet nearly flat when sat?

Have you tried an ice pack or peas to ease the inflammation. Coccyx bruising is nasty


----------



## Heisenberg71 (25 Feb 2016)

vickster said:


> Is the bike too big? Even with a hybrid, I'd think the saddle and bars should be closer to level? Are you feet nearly flat when sat?



It doesn't look like a hybrid to me. It looks like a jump bike. High bars, low frame /saddle etc. These are not designed to ridden sat down. They're for, well jumps. It's like a teenagers fun / off-road bike really. Jacking that saddle right up until you can only just touch the floor will help, but it may be the wrong bike for what you want to do.


----------



## vickster (25 Feb 2016)

interesting giant call the Rove a gravel/cross model http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-gb/bikes/model/rove.2/24998/90616/ with the following marketing speel

*BEGGING FOR ADVENTURE, THE VERSATILE ROVE HAS YOU COVERED ON GRAVEL, DIRT OR WHEREVER YOUR VOYAGE TAKES YOU. *
The all-new Rove is a versatile option for dirt or road riding adventures. It’s an ideal choice for riders looking for a fitness, recreational or commuting bike that can go on-road or off-road. Using Liv’s 3F design philosophy, it’s constructed with a lightweight ALUXX aluminium frame with added stand over height for stability and confidence. Featuring a plush suspension fork that can be locked out for smooth pavement or flipped open for off-road excursions, it’s both efficient and capable. Disc brakes come on select models and integrated dropouts allow you to add racks and panniers, semi-internal cable routing provides a sleek clean outlook.


Tredz call the Rove a hybrid sports bike
http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Giant-Liv-Rove-2-Disc-Womens-2016-Hybrid-Sports-Bike_84068.htm

I assume @Meg888 bought it for some off roading rather than pure road cycling and certainly not for hooning with the BMX crew


----------



## Globalti (25 Feb 2016)

Jeeze.... I can't think of a more gentle way of putting this to you but that bike looks like two completely different bikes welded together. The rear half is a sort of girl's shopper and the front a very upright (twitchy steering?) hybrid with massively heavy, useless forks. My wife had something like that and the riding position was so upright that the wind resistance made it a nightmare to ride, especially with any headwind, while the sheer weight of the bike and the wheels and the fat tyres made it ponderous and sluggish. Who advised you to buy it?

In the photo of you seated, your bottom is waaaay too far back on the saddle, which I think I can see sticking out in front. This must be causing you agony because if the position was right, your sit bones would be comfortably placed on the two pads of the rear of the saddle and taking your weight through your skeleton. However if you shuffle forward to do this you will be cramped up against the bars and the pedal position wil be even worse. Why did you buy a bike with suspension? Are you planning to do some gnarly off-road trails? A lightweight alloy bike with a rigid fork will ride smoothly enough on tarmac and trails and weigh several pounds less.

The bike is so wrong that my advice would be to sell it or take it back to the shop and explain that you are dissatisfied with the advice they gave you and ask them to take it back. I really wonder if they infringed the Sale of Goods act by allowing you to take that away, since the goods must be fit for the purpose for which they are sold. If they won't do that, sell it privately and put the money towards a decent bike from somebody like Islabikes, whose Beinn 29 would be a much better ride, probably in the small size - check the size guide on their website:

https://www.islabikes.co.uk/products/bikes/item/beinn-29


----------



## Meg888 (25 Feb 2016)

The bike is definitely not too big, it's either 14 or 15" frame, any smaller and I'd be riding a barbie bike! It's a hybrid bike and its light as, has an aluminium frame and weighs just under 13kilo, which is lighter than what I rode last year. I got suspension as we do do some off road trails, though nothing too severe. The wheels do look massive here and they are in diameter but they are not as wide/chunky as a mountain bike. I've only been on it twice - and only one of those times for a proper lengthy ride so I'm going to do the adjustments as advised and give it a chance. Thanks all you have been really helpful


----------



## Globalti (25 Feb 2016)

One more question: are you wearing padded shorts under your trakkie bottoms? You can get cotton shorts, which are designed to prevent the pad from wrinkling or creasing and causing discomfort. Women's cycling specialsts like Corinne Dennis offer them: http://www.corinnedennis.co.uk/padded-underwear


----------



## Meg888 (25 Feb 2016)

Yes Globalti, I do, I wear loads of padding downstairs as last year I suffered with saddle soreness!! I wear padded cycling pants, cycling shorts and denim leggings.. I've not experienced saddle sore on this new bike - hoping it stays that way - I'll check out your link though, and many thanks for your helpful responses - this is a great site!


----------



## vickster (25 Feb 2016)

Saddle height is likely the culprit then

Do you ever get coccyx pain after sitting etc? I actually get less on the bike than sitting on trains etc! Can be sore when I get off the bike but rarely while on it

I have a dodgy shoulder so I expect that affects my posture on the bike as well as a core of jelly!


----------



## Meg888 (25 Feb 2016)

Hi Vickster, no rarely get it on sittting - unless of course i've sustained it from the bike, which is the case at the moment. When I last got off the bike, it was so severe I had to sit on a very comfy padded cushion all night/following day, it was very bad that time. Before this, I've never had it any worse than slightly uncomfortable in the past before. I can imagine a dodgy shoulder would cause problems? I get tension pains anyway in my shoulder blades due to my long office hours on the PC, and I find it very hard to relax them, so it doesnt help when i'm on the bike.


----------



## vickster (25 Feb 2016)

You might find a sports massage every month or more often helpful especially if the pains continue once you have bike set up right


----------



## ayceejay (25 Feb 2016)

You will notice that in the catalogue picture of the bike vickster links to the saddle is at the same level as the handlebars so there is plenty of seat post to bring up and maybe this is where the saddle is meant to be to get you the proper position so could be the frame is too big after all.


----------



## Globalti (25 Feb 2016)

It's a common misconception that you need to be able to reach the ground while seated on the saddle. This will almost always put your saddle far too low. I can only just touch the ground with the very tip of one toe if I stay in the saddle while stopped so usually I dismount.

One point on padding: too much of it can be counter-productive because:

1 - It makes you sweat in the saddle area, which makes your skin more prone to chafing and soreness and possibly infections.

2 - It allows the sit bones to sink into the padding, meaning that weight is transferred to soft tissues in the peineal area, never a good thing. This includes squidgy gel saddles, which are the Devil's own invention.

Once you've got the position sorted and the saddle is properly comfortable my advice would be to find a cycling short that suits you and stick with just the one layer. My most comfortable shorts are the ones that actually have quite a thin but dense pad, the original idea of the pad being that it prevents the shorts from wrinkling up and folding but in recent years manufacturers have succeeded in persuading the cycling public that thick padding is the way to go. I have five different pairs of shorts and the ones with thick gel pads always seem comfortable for the first few miles but on long rides my anal area gets hot and damp, frets and gets sore.


----------



## ayceejay (25 Feb 2016)

I wouldn't be surprised il _long office hours on the PC _featured indoor problem somewhere.


----------



## Meg888 (25 Feb 2016)

I do go for a wander every 30 mins, I don't sit for any longer than that if I can help it, as I do get terrible shoulder blade pain, but it's never caused me coccyx pain before.


----------



## Heisenberg71 (25 Feb 2016)

I can touch th kerb, but not the floor. 
I have to slide off the saddle to get my foot on the floor.


----------



## Heisenberg71 (25 Feb 2016)

Get the seat raised right up so that your heel can touch the pedal with your leg just less than straight, as others have said. Push your saddle back to give your bum more support, so you don't hang off the back of it, as others have said. You need your sit bones planted firmly on the fat part of the saddle, as others have said.

Then ride it and see how you feel. However it is ridiculously disproportioned for any length of riding.
I am not convinced it's the right / right size bike for you. However that's your decision, only you will know.

Here's what the saddle height should look like, roughly






Here's how straight your leg should be when at the bottom of the pedal stroke, roughly


----------



## jefmcg (25 Feb 2016)

The advice here is all good and that seat is definitely far too low, but just like to say, I've had major coccyx pain twice in my life. Once was from landing on my arse in a rock not quite buried in the snow and the other was from repeatedly banging against backstops in a very unprofessional rowing style. I suspect the source of the extreme pain is from hitting bumps while in that low position. Get the seat to the right height, and then try lifting some of your weight off the saddle was you go over bumps. You need to push up on the pedals a bit as you go over rough terrain.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (26 Feb 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Get the seat to the right height, and then try lifting some of your weight off the saddle was you go over bumps. You need to push up on the pedals a bit as you go over rough terrain.


And do not wear underwear under your padded shorts 
Also, don't wear anything with a seam that goes through your nether regions: jogging pants have this, try leggings/jeggings instead


----------



## Meg888 (26 Feb 2016)

Great stuff and makes lots of sense. I always thought more padding more comfort. And judging by those pics you've put here Heisenberg71 - looks like my seat is way out of proportion. We did quite a bit of off road/dirt track which was when the pain became bad, so the bumping prob had lot to do with it. I'm attempting again tomorrow and will be taking all the advice you folks have given so fingers crossed! I'll keep ya all posted !


----------



## Heisenberg71 (28 Feb 2016)

?


----------



## jay clock (28 Feb 2016)

Some excellent comments. The pic of you on the bike has you doing the equivalent of sitting astride a log with all your weight going straight down. Will be made worse if you are a slow cyclist as weight will be on your bum not legs.. And your arms should be taking some of the pressure

Go to another shop is my suggestion


----------



## Meg888 (29 Feb 2016)

Yes I am a slow cyclist, extremely cautious!!

We raised the seat as high as comfortable at the time, however, I was struggling to get off the bike, when I was breaking to stop - my foot just had too far to go to reach the ground and so bike was slipping sideways and I almost tripped each time. After a while of cycling, it was struggle to get back on - once I started to get a bit tired, I have really short legs - and just couldn't seem to get my leg over () so it's definitely going to have to come down at least 1 cm I think, and then just edge it up/down at a time until more comfy. Re the coccyx pain, I still had it, and it was only made mildly worse for the ride - I wasn't out long, and it was a fairly flat (safe!) route I took. Despite me thinking the seat is still a little too high, I was a lot more comfortable this time round, my arms/shoulders didn't feel under as much tension. Just one other thing, and this used to happen last year also, but not terribly bad - I get sore hands! (Sorry, i'm a right complainer!!) the pads of my palms seem to go slightly numb and my thumb joints go stiff - am I holding on too tight? I wear the gloves, and turn them so the padded section of the glove provides some relief but not to my thumb joints.


----------



## vickster (29 Feb 2016)

I don't get off the saddle to stop, I lean the bike to one side, in my case to the left as I ride clipless and unclipping my left foot. I can't slide off the saddle while still clipped to one pedal, not good for my knees...and I'd probably get my shorts stuck on the saddle!

Can you not push up onto the saddle with a foot on the pedal?

Ref the hands, sounds like you are putting too much weight through them and gripping too tightly and/or the grips are too big for your hands. Specialized ergo grips are good too, can put the weight through palms rather than fingers and they sell a slimmer female version


----------



## fossyant (29 Feb 2016)

Sounds like you are gripping too much - you should really just rest your hands on the bars.

Bear in mind, ability to touch the floor when stopped and in the saddle does not guarantee correct saddle height. You should just about be able to tiptoe. I can't touch the floor on my MTB as the bottom bracket is slightly higher than the road bikes, so saddle height being the same means I can't touch the floor.


----------



## jay clock (29 Feb 2016)

The idea when stopping is to slide forwards....


----------



## Meg888 (29 Feb 2016)

I lean to the left when stopping also, but the bike was just sliding away from me and I was sort of hopping to keep upright - must have looked a right ...! The padding of my shorts kept getting hooked on the saddle as I got on, IF I managed to get my leg over, and there were lots of people about - running, walking dogs, laughing at me , that's why I wrapped early - I'd had enough! Next episode - this weekend!!


----------



## jefmcg (29 Feb 2016)

This is why you have to raise the saddle height gradually. Put it as high as you can manage, and when you used to that and you can stop safely and you don't get the saddle hooked on your shorts, raise it another centimetre. Keep going until you are at the correct height.

(I honestly can't tell you how I dismount or mount my bike. In fact, I had trouble getting on a spin bike the other day, because it didn't trigger the muscle memory, and I have no conscious knowledge of that I usually do. )


----------



## velovoice (29 Feb 2016)

re Stopping and Starting. My sister - also a beginner who was very nervous at the idea of not being able to touch the ground - found this very helpful:


----------



## Globalti (29 Feb 2016)

If it's any consolation my neighbour who is 6'2" has just got his first bike, a nice road bike from Decathlon, and we are going through almost exactly the same learning curve with him. However even on his second ride of 3.5 miles he says he felt much better and didn't need to lie down at the end through giddiness!


----------



## Meg888 (29 Feb 2016)

Thanks for the vid Velovoice, it's very helpful. I will have to practice stopping this way - looks so easy, but you can bet I'll hash it up!!


----------



## Meg888 (29 Feb 2016)

_f it's any consolation my neighbour who is 6'2" has just got his first bike, a nice road bike from Decathlon, and we are going through almost exactly the same learning curve with him. However even on his second ride of 3.5 miles he says he felt much better and didn't need to lie down at the end through giddiness!_

I'm pleased I'm not the only only then Globalti - my partner was threatening to get me stabilizers!!


----------



## Meg888 (29 Feb 2016)

Oh dear didn't mean to attach the drinking pic - that's not me by the way - I've just sent it to someone else in an email, and i've obviously uploaded it here...... Now you know why I'm not so good even riding a bike!!


----------



## Globalti (29 Feb 2016)

How did you get my picture?


----------



## jay clock (29 Feb 2016)

That video is excellent, and she also has her leg extended the right amount. Body position looks good too without being extreme


----------



## Meg888 (29 Feb 2016)




----------



## Pat "5mph" (29 Feb 2016)

Meg888 said:


> I lean to the left when stopping also, but the bike was just sliding away from me


On stopping and starting keep your brakes engaged (levers pulled) so the bike doesn't run away from you.
You're doing well, the shorts in the saddle thing happens to me too, but only the rare times I do wear padded


----------



## Heisenberg71 (29 Feb 2016)

The other day I stretched myself fully backwards, right back over the saddle trying to stretch my back and shoulders. Hooked my tights in the back of the saddle and couldn't get them unhooked. Try stopping and unclipping in that position. I very nearly went down!

It happens to us all. 

Practice the video tips, get your technique and then go for more height until you get that straight(ish) leg. 
Keep going.


----------

